# Is the current too strong?



## HappyTurtle (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two young Comets in a 20 gallon with a Whisper EX30 working hard. I housed them in a 5.5 gallon with a 10i for about a month before I read up and realized I was doing it wrong. I added their 10i for that little extra and for the bacteria cultures but I'm now worried the current is now too strong. They spend a lot of down time under the big EX30 and I feel like it is so they can stay out of the current. Should I take out the 10i? I hate to have wasted my money on it as it is too strong for my betta in the goldfish's old tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If you feel the betta is trying to hide from the current, you should baffle the flow somehow.

Two comets will out grow most tanks pretty quickly ^__^

I would go to [ur=[URL]http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=31409[/URL]]thekoimaiden [/url] for some great goldfish/koi advice.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Awww :3 Thanks aokashi! 

If they look like they are hiding from the current, they probably are. Goldfish should be all over the tank trying to eat everything. But you are right in thinking they need a lot of filtration. I have heavy filters on my goldfish tank, but I have to baffle them because the current is too strong. Depending on the make of the filter, a water bottle baffle might work. Or something as simple as an aquarium sponge in front of the outflow. 

But that brings me to my next point (which you may already be aware of). The comets will outgrow a 20 gal tank. It was wonderful of you to upgrade them, but they will still need more. Honestly they do best in ponds as they would need a 125+ gal tank to satisfy their swimming and space needs. So. Have you ever thought about putting in a pond?


----------



## HappyTurtle (Apr 8, 2013)

I do know that the 20 gallon will be quickly outgrown but it was a freebie from a friend and I need the time to save up for a massive tank. I rent so I don't have a pond for them and wont until I settle down, at which time I'll dig the thing myself if I need to! Following further observation I do think they can handle the current. They're generally out and about in the tank, it was just when I got close that they ran under the filter. They're getting over that though thank goodness! This whole thing was started because I had a childhood vendetta to win that dumb carnival game and take home a goldfish and I acted before I thought. About $200 later.... I am now a fish hobbyist. Why is it a hobby and not just keeping a pet? I love all my fish dearly, just as I love my dogs. Thanks for the suggestions everyone! This site has been insanely helpful.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad we've been able to help you! I guess they are just using it as a hideaway now. Comets are a little more skittish than fancies. You could try putting in some plastic plants for them to hide behind. I have some from Aqueon in my goldfish tank and my little guys love them. Nice and soft on their fins, yet large enough to hide a chubby fancy! 

Oh! If you are looking for larger aquarium options, you could look into large plastic bins and animal watering troughs. The largest bin I've seen was about 50 gallons, but the largest watering trough I've seen is around 300 gallons. Some people make those into above-ground (or partially buried) ponds. It's a much cheaper option than going the full pond route and can be transported a lot easier, too.


----------



## HappyTurtle (Apr 8, 2013)

Ooooh good idea. They have several live plants in there with them and a rock thingy so I think they hide under the filter out of habit. That's where they hid when I had them in the 5.5 gallon that my Betta is now in.


----------

